# sex problems



## homealone (Jun 16, 2011)

My husband and I have been together for 14 years. Married for 6 of these. We have 3 children. We both work long hours. Needless to say our sex life is almost non existent. This is mainly my fault. I had gained a lot of weight and was not comforatble with my self. Now I have lost the weight and have more confidence.
Sex now I do want and do initiate. But we will try foreplay and do this forever and now he can harldy get an erection. He says hes attracted to me and says he wants it, but it gets so frustrating that we just quit. if he manages to get "hard", then he will be done in about 2 mins. We try different positions and toys. Now he is back to looking at porn all the time. He admits it. I don't understand how he can live in this fantasy world and get and erection and ejaculate by him self with porn, but nothing with me.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's not nervous by himself. The porn won't be disappointed if Mr. Happy doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 11, 2011)

It could be that something has gone wrong with his sexual life. Try so that he or both of you see your family doctor.


----------

